# Melanochromis auratus turning Grey?



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

hi there! My friend is a little worried about one of the fish in a cichlid tank that they have at his work... and so was wondering if I could find out if this is normal for them.

we looked up which type of cichlid it is, and figured it is a melanochromis auratus, female. However, what has been going on with that one in particular lately, is that it has been turning dull, and greying, as opposed to the bright yellow and black that it used to be. It has also been getting more aggressive, and attacking the others, without provocation. 

We were wondering if its normal that the coloration seems to change so drastically? If so, is it temporary or will it stay that color?

We are just worried for the well being of the fish, plus my friend has grown attached to it  and we don't want anything to happen to her...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations! You have a male!
If they become the dominant male in the tank, they will usually turn from this.








Into this:








They usually stay like this for a few weeks:








And then into this:








With a few weeks of this:








And finally if the male stays the dominant male of the tank he will look at his best, especially if there are a few females about:








Here's a male and female.








Note: Some large older dominant females may display male coloration:
This is a femal with a mouthful of eggs:








Breeding females are supposed to be this color:


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the help!  
Hope to see the new coloration soon! Oh my friend will be so happy! 

Thanks again


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

I have one of those little buggers, and he was a different color completely when I bought him. He has turned more of a brownish color, a lot like the picture of the dominant one above. He isn't the King of the tank, that title is reserved for my Red Devil (he is a beast), but he definitely likes to bully. I actually ahd to move him to another tank today because he kept beating up on my precious little Dwarf Afra (Cynotilapia Afra).


----------

